# υποκοριστικό



## I Love Greece

Γεια σας  έχω μια _doubt_ με το τραγούδι *Η Μαργαρίτα η Μαργαρό* από το Μίκις Θεοδοράκις... ήθελα να ξέρω ότι στην Ελλάδα εσείς _usually _λέτε τα "μικρά όνομα" υποκοριστικό according to Google Translator (δεν ξέρο ότι αφτό το _word _υπάρχει...) τελειόνοντας τα όνομα με "ο"  το βλείπα σε άλλη τραγούδι που λένε _την κοπελιά μου τη λένε *Λενιό*_...

Ή εσείς μόνο _use _το "άκι" και "ούλα" τέλος;  φεγγαράκι, γατούλα...
Μπορώ να _use _το "ο/ω" τέλος;

Ευχαριστό, και _correct my mistakes, _σας παρακαλώ


----------



## elineo

Γεια σας  έχω μια _doubt_ αμφιβολία σχετικά με το τραγούδι *Η Μαργαρίτα η Μαργαρό* Μαργαρώ από το Μίκις Θεοδοράκις τον Μίκη Θεοδωράκη... ήθελα να ξέρω ότι εάν στην Ελλάδα εσείς _usually _λέτε λέτε συχνά τα "μικρά όνοματα" υποκοριστικό according to σύμφωνα με τον Google Translator (δεν ξέρο ότι ξέρω αν_ αφτό το __word _αυτή η λέξη υπάρχει...) _τελειόνοντας τα όνομα με "ο"_ τελειώνουν τα ονόματα σε "ω" το βλείπα είδα σε _άλλη_ άλλο τραγούδι που _λένε_ λέει: _την κοπελιά μου τη λένε *Λενιό*_...Λενιώ

Ή εσείς μόνο _use _το "άκι" και "ούλα" τέλος;  φεγγαράκι, γατούλα...
Μπορώ να _use _χρησιμοποιώ το "ο/ω" τέλος;

Ευχαριστό, και _correct my mistakes, _διορθώστε τα λάθη μου_, _σας παρακαλώ


Los nombres femininos en -o se escriben siempre con _omega -ω_: Μαργαρώ. Λενιώ, Αργυρώ, etc porque con _ómikron -o _se escriben los nombres neutrales: Ηράκλειο, Ξυλόκαστρο, Αίγιο, etc

Saludos desde Atenas.  ¡Pregúntanos! Te ayudaremos.


----------



## anthodocheio

i love greece said:


> Ή εσείς μόνο _use _το "άκι" και "ούλα" τέλος;  φεγγαράκι, γατούλα...
> Μπορώ να _use _το "ο/ω" τέλος;


 
Ποτέ δεν είχα σκεφτεί ότι είναι υποκοριστικά αυτά σε -ω. Μάλλον επειδή χρησιμοποιούνται πολύ λίγο, σε συγκεκριμένες λέξεις και πάλι όχι αποκλειστικά.

Οπότε, τα υποκοριστικά που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι:
Για αρσενικά: 
-άκης (Γιαννάκης)
-ούλης (μικρούλης)
Για θηλυκά: 
-ούλα (μικρούλα)
-ίτσα (καρεκλίτσα)
Για ουδέτερα: 
-άκι (κοριτσάκι)
-ούλι (μικρούλι)
-ούτσικο (μικρούτσικο)


----------



## anthodocheio

Βρήκα στο ίτερνετ,

υποκοριστικά ουσιαστικών:

http://www.media.uoa.gr/language/grammar/details.php?id=49
http://www.media.uoa.gr/language/grammar/details.php?id=50
http://www.media.uoa.gr/language/grammar/details.php?id=51

υποκοριστικά επιθέτων:

http://www.media.uoa.gr/language/grammar/details.php?id=52


----------



## I Love Greece

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !!!


----------



## Akritas

When it comes to the dimunitive (υποκοριστικό) of Greek female names, the ending -ω was used quite often in the old times. Further examples are Κατερινιώ, Μαριώ, Δεσποινιώ, Χριστινιώ κλπ. It is fairly old fashioned and this particular ending is hardly used today.
Regarding the reason of this ending, I would GUESS that it stems from the frequent use of many folk names (or dimunitives) ending in -ω, 2-4 centuries ago such as Γκόλφω, Διαμάντω, Κρυστάλλω κλπ.


----------



## orthophron

Hi! I wouldn't call the female names in -ω diminutives. Some of them are variant forms (Κατερινιώ for Κατερίνα), while some others are authentic and very very old (Κλειώ, Λητώ, Ερατώ, Καλλιστώ, Σαπφώ etc).
Declension: nom. η Μαργαρώ, gen. της Μαργαρώς, acc. την Μαργαρώ.


----------



## spyroware

Orthophron is right. -ω is just another female ending, like -α and -ις. It's not used that much in the language anymore, probably due to latin/byzantine influences, but it still exist in the language's DNA as in the unlikely construction of μαλάκω. Note that ancient names eg Κλειώ and words like ηχώ have proper genitive in -ούς.


----------



## Akritas

orthophron said:


> Hi! I wouldn't call the female names in -ω diminutives. Some of them are variant forms (Κατερινιώ for Κατερίνα), while some others are authentic and very very old (Κλειώ, Λητώ, Ερατώ, Καλλιστώ, Σαπφώ etc).
> Declension: nom. η Μαργαρώ, gen. της Μαργαρώς, acc. την Μαργαρώ.


 

I am sorry but I fail to see your point. A dimunitive is by definition a variant form. Furthermore, I never used the ancient names you have included as examples of dimunitives. Finally, all dimunitives can be declined. Ο Άκης - του Άκη - τον Άκη κλπ.

Kind regards


----------



## orthophron

orthophron said:


> Hi! I wouldn't call the female names in -ω diminutives. Some of them are variant forms (Κατερινιώ for Κατερίνα), while some others are authentic and very very old (Κλειώ, Λητώ, Ερατώ, Καλλιστώ, Σαπφώ etc).
> Declension: nom. η Μαργαρώ, gen. της Μαργαρώς, acc. την Μαργαρώ.


Posted in an attempt to buttress an earlier user's (anthodocheio) arguments, who first noticed that the -ω category of names of Greek Grammar does not involve diminution. It is in no way a criticism to anyone's writing.


----------

